
DyNet: The Dynamic Neural Network Toolkit - MichaelBurge
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.03980
======
MichaelBurge
I like the idea of a NN library with a focus on very fast graph construction.

Reading about this makes me want to use the library for model-selection in the
beginning; and switch to TensorFlow later once a good model is found. The
Chainer library mentioned also looks interesting; I think I've seen a few
other people using it.

I like that it shares some of TensorFlow's backend, though I wonder if it's
only for CPU:

"In order to achieve efficient execution of arithmetic operations,DyNet relies
on the Eigen [28] library, which is also used to provide the backend for
TensorFlow"

